# 1996 Specialized Shark 26” Cruiser Des Moines, Iowa $125



## unregistered (Feb 22, 2020)

Very rare, complete and stock. Def not my jam but maybe yours? Great price! 









						1996 Specialized Shark Cruiser Bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1996 Specialized Shark Cruiser. 4 speed. Coaster Brakes. Fun around town bake. Barely ever ridden....



					desmoines.craigslist.org


----------

